# UK Spring Fair



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi does anyone know if general camping is available at the 2008 Newark fair? the website doesn't seem to work properly yet ??

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

Yes General camping will be available, but whats wrong with camping with us :lol: the website is at the moment being sorted should be up an running in a couple of weeks. 

Jacquie


----------



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Dave,
Russ here from the show... the website is now all up and running... we are now taking bookings over the phone on 01775 723723.
Just been announced that all MHF members get a £5 discount if booked before 31st Jan.
Hope you can join us.
Russ


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for the discount Russ.  

Is that because we won the cup in March 2007 :?: 

Joyce


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input Russ, nice to hear from you again :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey... we have got to look after you guys... you were the stars of the show last year!!!!
We are going to be presenting a 'biggest club turnout' trophy once again... do you think MHF will be in the running?

I have to say i am also looking forward to the game show night on the Saturday... something a bit different and a bit of fun.
Keep in touch everyone.... your views and comments are really great.
Russ


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Russwell said:


> Hi Dave,
> Russ here from the show... the website is now all up and running... we are now taking bookings over the phone on 01775 723723.
> Just been announced that all MHF members get a £5 discount if booked before 31st Jan.
> Hope you can join us.
> Russ


Does anyone know what the website address is please?


----------



## Russwell (Nov 29, 2006)

www.ukspringfair.co.uk

Regards
Russ


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well that's brilliant Russ so that means its only £30 for all MHF's members for the weekend if booked before 31st Jan 2008,please quote MOTORHOMEFACTS when booking. We have 15 on the rally list so far can we try and beat last years record guys & gals.



Jacquie


----------

